# Hunt for the worlds oldest pair of klein pliers



## chrisf (13 Mar 2013)

Klein is hunting for the worlds oldest pair of linesman pliers...

http://www.ebmag.com/Industry-News/reward-for-oldest-pair-of-klein-side-cutting-pliers.html

Anything questionably WWI surplus kicking around in anyones shop? I know ive seen stuff dated 1942 while kicking bins for our own quartermaster.


----------



## LCISindenial (13 Mar 2013)

Might have to check out our tool bins. Lol. The newest tool we have is probably at least 10 years old.


----------

